# Re-discovered my childhood set!



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

So I was at my moms yesterday and I decided to go down to the warehouse (aka basement) and started searching through stacks of rows of storage bins to see what I could find. I knew I had some old train stuff back in the day and I thought maybe some of it would come in handy again. Soon enough, I found what I was looking for. Every once in a while, it pays to have a parent that is border line hoarder! Aside from old hats and posters that should have been tossed years ago, I found 'almost' every train item I owned as a kid. It was more than I remembered and had survived the move:



















The old green BN F7 I got when I was very young. Probably 4 years old. My first loco! Probably 1985 it was first set up. I later set it up again in '91 or 92. The Santa Fe set I can't remember getting at all. I got some EZ track along the way but I don't remember any of it at all, even though it was more recent. 

I quick set up some track under my table here for a test and tried them out, 7/04/2011! Sure enough, both engines still ran. The Santa Fe runs like new. The old BN model runs but has a clicking sound in it. The led still lights up. The electronic switch works. Not bad for after a move and being crammed in storage for 20 years. 
The old stuff is pretty low quality compared to the new stuff. The tracks about the same. Had some nice nickel/silver in there but it's all code 100. Was hoping to find some 83 but oh well. Might try to sell some of the track to get some 83, but the rolling stock I'll keep forever.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a cat? It will have fun chasing the trains on the floor.:laugh:

Old Posters? Don't you know that everything is collectable?
Some might be worth big $$$$$$.
Hats too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did Mom/Dad give you the storage bill yet ?!? Daily fee, compounded interest, etc., etc. ...


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Did Mom/Dad give you the storage bill yet ?!? Daily fee, compounded interest, etc., etc. ...


 LOL! Funny you mentioned that. I took out the stuff I wanted and left the rest of the bins there.  Then I mentioned that I had a few more tubs I could bring over that I don't have room for at my place. They don't like that too much! lol


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Did Mom/Dad give you the storage bill yet ?!? Daily fee, compounded interest, etc., etc. ...


Barkeep I'll have what TJ is drinking,,,

I've heard it takes a quarter of a million to raise a child to age 18. True or not I really don't know but I do know after age 18 it gets even more expensive...hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It cost me half that just to send my oldest daughter to college for four years!


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

Neat! I've moved several times so all my old train stuff is long gone.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I read it is a million dollars to raise a child to that age. I will be keeping that one in mind in the future.


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

how old are you srv1?


----------

